# Working for the Big 4 accounting firms in Singapore



## TheCanadianExpat

I am interested in working for the Big 4 accounting firms Singapore in audit, but I'm not too sure what it would take to get in. while there aren't any job postings available right now, I'm quite sure they'll be looking for more people for the busy season in 2010. Since it's a leap across the world, I'd like to get a head start on the recruiting process to make preparations.

I'm actually currently halfway through the Canadian Chartered Accountancy program. Will my Canadian training and experience be considered an asset over and above say, the training that my Singaporean counterparts will have? Can anybody connect me to someone working for the Big 4, who would be interested in talking to me about this?

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Can't help you directly, but I used to work for one of the big public accounting firms (back when they were the Big 8). International transfers and/or hires weren't that common, in large part due to the differing legal requirements regarding audits in the various countries.

Does Singapore have the same "busy season" as Canada or the US? Certainly tax deadlines are different - I would expect audit procedures to be somewhat different across the continents, other than perhaps for large multinational companies that require their foreign subs to be audited by HQ country standards for consolidation purposes. But I can tell you that in France I have received requests to confirm customer account balances that do not conform to the way balances are confirmed in the US.

You could try contacting the Big 4 to see if you can get hold of their publications about doing business in Singapore, which should describe something of the local audit and accounting requirements. That would give you some idea of what might be required.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

